# Chiller on multiple CRS tanks



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

After failing miserably one time with trying to connect one chiller to two filters and two tanks(vertically stacked) I just thought of a simple solution to have my chiller work on both tanks without worrying about the bottom tank overflowing; use an overflow box on the top tank and a return pump in the bottom tank like a sump.

I plan to use a CPR cs50 overflow box like this
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi..._campaign=mdcsegooglebase2&utm_content=CR1511

Has anyone done this or have any thoughts other than making sure the siphon doesnt break?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

HOB overflows, are a flood waiting to happen. normally its when the power goes out.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

TAB said:


> HOB overflows, are a flood waiting to happen. normally its when the power goes out.


Isn't an overflow supposed to stop "overflowing" once the water level in the tank has fallen below the lip, causing the siphon to break? My aquariums are on a GCFI socket so, the return pump wouldn't turn back on unless I reset it.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

they are supose too, but murphy is a SOB. it will happen. GFCIs don't trip when the power goes out.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

This is what I have
http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Cable-03392-Extension-Tri-Source/dp/B00004SQGT/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b

When the power goes out, my tank equipment doesn't turn back on until I hit the reset button on the unit. As far as the return pump line...I could either use a check valve or keep the outlet above water correct?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

nope, check valve are prone to failing. once again Murphy is a SOB.

I've had reefs for decades, the only way I would ever do a overflow is to have the tanks drilled and put a stand pipe in place.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Drilling is not an option  Even though your outlook is negative about overflow boxes, what would you say is the most reliable way to go about it? I'm still determined to at least try it out.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

lifereef makes the "safest" overflows by far( one of the few things every one agrees apon on RC, http://www.lifereef.com/siphon.html ) the ones that have a pump to keep them running are by far the the worst.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks for the link, i'll get a nano box when the time comes


----------

